# Squirrel & The Stew



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

If you have been reading my posts, you'll know that the story of this stew began 3 days ago... for those of you who maybe interested in the initial squirrels hunted, see here and here.

As you guys may have known, I needed to get 1 more squirrel to complete my stew. I was originally going to go out with the whole family for the hunt, but instead my wife went out to the farmers market and I just went with my son to find squirrels. Well, we couldn't find any but I'd suspect that has to do with my sons tenancy to be very loud... that's okay though, we had a great time walking together on this fall day. We got back home and my wife had got back from the farmers market with all local and fresh ingredients. We knew we couldn't complete the stew without the third squirrel (I only had obtained 2 up to this point) so I grabbed my man purse and went back out.

I went into the forest and biked down my usual trail... I came upon a black squirrel. He was positioned against a tree facing upward as to run up the tree, but there he just froze. I grabbed my slingshot, aimed for the head, and just as I was releasing my pouch... he moved! The shot entered his side, and hit his vitals. He hit the ground and I made quick work of dispatching him.

Now that I had a third squirrel, I turned around and started to head home... but out of the corner of my eye, I saw another black squirrel! He ran around the tree and popped his head around. I grabbed my slingshot and fired, he dropped to the ground. As I was approaching where he had fallen, I saw he was a young one. I didn't realize but if I had known, I left him to grow a bit more.

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Ammo: 10mm lead

Bands: 20mm to 25mm cut at 9''

Pouch: SuperSure

Distance: 20ft & 30ft (approx.)

View attachment 42446


Now we had everything for the stew, less the lima beans. This was intended to be a Brunswick Stew and Southern style, but I didn't have everything I needed to make it Southern.  No disrespect to my Southern friends on here, so instead of calling it a Brunswick Stew, let's just say it's in the "style of Brunswick".

The ingrediants were all fresh, and were:

3 Squirrels

Tomatoes

Potatos

Onions

Corn

and Double Smoked Bacon fresh from the butcher!

View attachment 42447


My wife cooked it up for us, and also made cornbread (not sweet!). We topped it off with our favorite beer, and hung out the rest of the night. 

View attachment 42448


Clever Moniker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Having never ever had Squirrel stew, I can only guess what it may taste like based up rabbit stew; which is great.

Excellent hunting, and a great story to boot as well.

Maybe you should make a non fiction journal of your exploits; then see if a publisher may be interested in a few years.

Ya never ever know, if you don't have a go........

Cheers Allan


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

So how did you like squirrel? and how did the stew turn out, it looks delish.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

@Allan, Thanks... Shooting slingshots I'm decent at, but writing? Nope. For now this forum will be my journal. 

@August, The stew tasted awesome, turned out great! I loved the southern style cornbread too, and when combined with the beer (Innis & Gunn). Was perfect for a fall evening.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Your starting up the old hunting fire in me. Might have to get back at it again.

New lady friend says i can bring Squizzers and Rabbit over to her place for her to cook. So long as i cut it up so it dont look like a animal shape anymore lol.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Man dude! Good shooting! 

That stew looks so tastey!

SMS


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like good food. You must be very accurate and skilled with that slingshot.

Vs


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I would like to add that I really like the look of that slingshot. I have never shot one, but am interested in any info if you have time, like draw weight and velocity with that 10mm lead and TBG taper. It must be a very accurate platform. Is it easy to shoot? Or comfortable?

Thanks for your time,

Vs


----------



## RGNY (Sep 19, 2013)

now i have something to aspire to.

enjoy the stew!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

VillageSniper said:


> I would like to add that I really like the look of that slingshot. I have never shot one, but am interested in any info if you have time, like draw weight and velocity with that 10mm lead and TBG taper. It must be a very accurate platform. Is it easy to shoot? Or comfortable?
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> 
> Vs


Hey VS, I have been using a slingshot for only 6mths, so I think I classify as a beginner. I have only used this slingshot to hunt and find it an excellent beginners slingshot. My band set-ups have varied over all types and ammo too. I don't have a chrony to measure the speed of my ammo... so sometimes I do some penetration tests on wood to see the results, but now I can just tell when the ammo is going fast enough through my experience (limited as it may be).

*The Slingshot:* There are 2 versions of the HTS (Hathcock Target Sniper), the non-G10 version which you would need bigger hands for in my estimation, and a G10 version which is about 10% smaller. If you click here: Hathcock Target Sniper it will take you to Bill Hayes' website to purchase one. Or PM him directly here: Bill Hayes

*Bands*: TBG, 20mm to 25mm, this is my taper... 20mm at the pouch end and 25mm at the fork end. I cut this to 9'' in length. Most would say I over power my bands, but I simply use what I feel makes my ammo travel fast enough to ethically take game. If you look for my other threads on my hunting success', you will see the varying type of set-ups I have used with this slingshot.

To be honest, I have no idea what my draw weight is.

Is it comfortable and easy to shoot? It's perfect for me. 

Some may differ on my views and that's okay, the HTS is what has worked for me.

To everyone else, thanks for all the nice comments. It's appreciated for sure!

Clever Moniker


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great looking stew! Squirrels of all colors BEWARE THE CLEVER MONIKER!!
Haha, be well,
SF


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome CM. Its going to be a long wait this month till i get my License but i hope to share my stories too.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Regarding the Hathcock Target Sniper, I have 2. It is among the most accurate slingshots around, with practice of course.

As you can see from my signature block, I short one with flats, one with tubes; both with heavy draw bands sets, drawn to 550^ for the flat double latex, and around 580% for the tubes for the same ballistics.

I shoot between 20 to 35 gram lead from both as a rule, from all my slingshots.

I like the HTS so much that one or the other is with me every day.

Cheers Allan


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

CM, what kind of band life do you get with that set up?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

@ Allan, I keep mine on me everyday too.

@August, good question man. well... I honestly have no clue! I haven't changed these ones in a while. It has to be way more then a 1000 rds for sure. Gosh, now I'm gonna keep track of that. I pick my shots very carefully... something I plan to talk about in another future thread. That way I don't waste ammo and the bands.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Whoa, that is amazing I don't get near that, any idea what your draw is? I am assuming you use a rotary cutter and mat? I know 20 questions, but do you use a jig to tie at the pouch?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> Whoa, that is amazing I don't get near that, any idea what your draw is? I am assuming you use a rotary cutter and mat? I know 20 questions, but do you use a jig to tie at the pouch?


I could be wrong!? I don't keep track... I was just going through my mind thinking about all the practice I do. I practice "on avg" over 100 shots per day... and I don't change my bands every 10 days, therefore I must shoot over 1000 rds before a band change? Now I'm unsure. lol

Oh gosh, 30in is my draw if I remember correctly. My wife for the longest time tied my bands, I just made a jig this past weekend.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah, I see said the blind man. 

Me and you have talked about your taper before and I have said you are shooting too much rubber for the shot size, weeellll in my infinite ignorance I don't believe I have ever asked your draw, for a 30" draw I don't think it is too much at all and cut to 9" is adding to the band life as well. We can discuss theory forever but the proof is in the pudding and it is obvious to everyone that what you are shooting works and works well, I wouldn't change a thing. LOL

EDIT: The curious side of me would still love to see you fire a few rounds across a chrony. 

Double Edit: Your a lucky man to have a wife to tie your bands.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

The comment I made earlier about my bands being over powered wasn't directed toward you August. I was really under the impression my bands may have been over powered!

I don't know anything about slingshot science and theory. I'm not trying to be dishonest about the amount of band life I get, I just really don't know. When it comes to the speed of my ammo, I just kinda know what looks right when I shoot... you know?

The curious side of me wants to see a few rounds go over a chrony too!

I know I'm a lucky guy, trust me.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

CM If you have or know someone with an android phone I say give that app a try. Or another idea is to see if you have an acher's club in the area and see if they have a chrony


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh no I didn't think you were aiming at me or being dishonest. Just what you are shooting seems to be ultra efficient and just as deadly. You have actually got me thinking about pouring some 10mm shot and experimenting with my taper. LOL

I am starting squirrel hunting next weekend and although what I shoot now has worked in the past if I could do more with less that would make me really happy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great account, CM!!! Boy that stew looks sooo yummy. I may have to get more sneaky and try taking some of these urban characters around here.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Regarding band life.

I use a 22mm to a 16 mm taper, and with the double .04 latex this time around and I'd guess well over 1000 shots at my targets, and at least 2 at King Cobras, they show 0 signs of wear. And I do check them daily, which is only both good practice, but prudent.

Although generally in the tropics, the latex wear worse than the TBG.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Regarding band life.
> 
> I use a 22mm to a 16 mm taper, and with the double .04 latex this time around and I'd guess well over 1000 shots at my targets, and at least 2 at King Cobras, they show 0 signs of wear. And I do check them daily, which is only both good practice, but prudent.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew your secret Allan. I didn't get anywhere near 1000 shots with double .04s. And they are 20mm straights (professionally cut, not by me which might be more understandable !). It was the same with triple .03s.

I suspect the fault is mine...maybe overstretching without realising it and also perhaps using too light ammo ...I sometimes shoot M10 hexnuts (not lead filled) and the rebar 'lobotomiser rounds' when I have run out of heavy lead and have been too lazy to gather it up from the target area. I've only one set of triple .03s left and am strictly keeping it for ounce plus ammo. Hopefully this will give the bands a longer life and I am trying to be more conscious of how far I draw it.

It might feel like a retrograde step but I think I'm going to order a bulk supply of TTB. It's beginning to feel like the best compromise between power and longevity.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ummm ruthiexxxx, tubes obviously have a longer life.

Also with the latex .04 doubles, I only ever stretch to 550%.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ummm ruthiexxxx, tubes obviously have a longer life.
> 
> Also with the latex .04 doubles, I only ever stretch to 550%.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Yes, I suppose I should be more exact in calculating the right length of draw and making sure I don't exceed it. But from what others have said i gather that ammo that is too light for the bands is very bad for band life. Maybe i should invest in a lot of lead and get casting.


----------



## john warreb (Oct 8, 2013)

squirrel are a very athletic animal, climbing , jumping and such. sometimes they can be a bit tough. if you give them a little time in a preasure cooker they get nice and tender.

i hunt squirrel with a squirrel dog. mine is a two time michigan state champion. you should try it some time.more action then a hootchie goochie dancer.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Excellent shooting, Moniker. on the subject of bands to ammo Ive just had the use of a chrony and tried three band sets on a very cool day here in the cloudy north of England.

One is your own double 25-20 cut to 9" slack length, the second [ just what i had on a shooter] was asda blue one inch straight cut with a slack length of a little over 7" drawn to 30" and for the third I removed one of the tbg bands and shot singly still with 9" and the 30" draw. my ammo was marbles at around *85 *grains, although it has to be said that these do vary a little in size and I shot them randomly.

Here are the results, not necessarily very accurate due to marble weight and any inconsistency in my draw length! Five shots per round.

double tbg asda blue single tbg

152.1 150.4 130.4

148.5 150.8 133.2

151.2 148.1 133.3

147.9 152.9 131.4

150.0 148.6 133.7

Can't explain these results [ just as they came out } and I'm not suggesting you change a winning hand !  Just posted out of general interest. The asda bands are thinner than tbg - its on the forum somewhere.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

HarryBee said:


> Excellent shooting, Moniker. on the subject of bands to ammo Ive just had the use of a chrony and tried three band sets on a very cool day here in the cloudy north of England.
> 
> One is your own double 25-20 cut to 9" slack length, the second [ just what i had on a shooter] was asda blue one inch straight cut with a slack length of a little over 7" drawn to 30" and for the third I removed one of the tbg bands and shot singly still with 9" and the 30" draw. my ammo was marbles at around *85 *grains, although it has to be said that these do vary a little in size and I shot them randomly.
> 
> ...


I just measured my bands from it's "active" length (I believe the term is), It's 8''. My draw is 30'' (can't remember exactly, the wife measured it a while ago). I don't know much about the science behind slingshots, I just look at my ammo and I can "tell" through experience (limited as it may be) if it's moving fast enough. Thanks for the comment on my shooting too. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> HarryBee said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent shooting, Moniker. on the subject of bands to ammo Ive just had the use of a chrony and tried three band sets on a very cool day here in the cloudy north of England.One is your own double 25-20 cut to 9" slack length, the second [ just what i had on a shooter] was asda blue one inch straight cut with a slack length of a little over 7" drawn to 30" and for the third I removed one of the tbg bands and shot singly still with 9" and the 30" draw. my ammo was marbles at around *85 *grains, although it has to be said that these do vary a little in size and I shot them randomly. Here are the results, not necessarily very accurate due to marble weight and any inconsistency in my draw length! Five shots per round. double tbg asda blue single tbg152.1 150.4 130.4148.5 150.8 133.2151.2 148.1 133.3147.9 152.9 131.4150.0 148.6 133.7 Can't explain these results [ just as they came out } and I'm not suggesting you change a winning hand !  Just posted out of general interest. The asda bands are thinner than tbg - its on the forum somewhere.
> ...


It does the job and that's what counts! Harry


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Does the squirrel really care about the numbers though ????......

One has to ponder, before they are reported to PETS (People for Ethical Treatment of Squirrels) .......grin .

I just had to get that one in before, now who was it, Smiling Fury I think, and his one, PETC People for Ethical Treatment of Cans., a few months ago now.

Cheers Allan with a laugh going on nearly 11 pm Sunday Bangkok time


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice shoot! But I think roast it is a better idea.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

shajiaxi said:


> Nice shoot! But I think roast it is a better idea.


Roasting the younger ones would be okay... but an older tough squirrel might not be the best. Slow cooked in a stew would work better for older squirrels... I've heard of some using a pressure cooker to tenderize the meat as well.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I roasted a Olllld squirrel one time and it was tough as an old boot.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

lucky,i never got a black squirrel..  lol even with a shotgun!


----------

